# New here, i'm chelsea. Existential, panic..etc



## Luna_ (Dec 2, 2015)

I'm chelsea, after being a lurker on this site for a while i decided to join in and help those who feel the same as i, and to see if anyone had any good coping mechanisms to assist with my issues too.

I've been suffering with these things since the first of november: do not read forward if you are susceptible to triggers. I wouldn't want to trigger anyone with these things.

-existential thoughts, which sometimes lead to extreme fear and terror and questioning along with dp/dr

-feelings of impending death/doom/illness

-waking up around 4 am every night with symptoms of dp/dr

-terrified to be alone, do things alone

-feeling like I've somehow lost who i am. unable to feel normal, unless I'm completely occupied. if i start thinking, i start feeling bad again

-the thoughts make me question my life,existence, and the universe.

those are just to name a few. I feel like I've developed some serious mental issue. But I've been suffering with anxiety, depression, dp/dr and the like for a few months after a bad experience with marijuana in July. it was an awful trip in which i was for sure that i was dying. However, it has seemed to get progressively worse. Im always preoccupied with these thoughts and issues. I had began to improve drastically this past week, but one thought completely set me back. It was a thought like "I'm a conscious being, who was placed on this earth and i'm here. but why?" and it just kept leading down that path. I can't drive anymore. I can't hardly go to a grocery store without this interfering. I had to quit my job, because it was drastically affecting me.

I'm also hypoglycemic, and that fuels the problems , because my sugar issues can mimic panic/anxiety.

Any help and tips would be fantastic. Thank you guys so much. It's nice to find a place where i can fit in.

And I'm here to help anyone that needs it. <3


----------



## Luna_ (Dec 2, 2015)

Thank you! I appreciate you taking your time to respond . !!

and you're right


----------



## Jkbobell (Feb 1, 2015)

This about sums it up for me for the most part. The start thinking and feeling bad is a strong one for me and the part about being lonley.

Pretty much all that you wrote I can strongly identify with.

Nothing much to add other than I think I know where your coming from.



tidalpine said:


> I'm chelsea, after being a lurker on this site for a while i decided to join in and help those who feel the same as i, and to see if anyone had any good coping mechanisms to assist with my issues too.
> 
> I've been suffering with these things since the first of november: do not read forward if you are susceptible to triggers. I wouldn't want to trigger anyone with these things.
> 
> ...


----------



## Luna_ (Dec 2, 2015)

mrgibbs said:


> Have you been to a therapist\psychiatrist yeet?


No, i haven't yet. As I'm struggling to receive insurance. I've been prescribed benzos before, but i don't like medications. I want to be able to handle it on my own. But I've been trying to find one that knows of DP/DR, or dissociative disorders


----------



## Luna_ (Dec 2, 2015)

Jkbobell said:


> This about sums it up for me for the most part. The start thinking and feeling bad is a strong one for me and the part about being lonley.
> 
> Pretty much all that you wrote I can strongly identify with.
> 
> Nothing much to add other than I think I know where your coming from.


It's so refreshing to know of someone that is experiencing the same thing. Makes me feel less alone. I'm here if you need anyone to talk to!


----------



## Surfer Rosa (Nov 27, 2015)

It was the DP/DR that interfered with my work too. I developed a panic disorder due to life circumstances. My therapist is recommending going to work despite the feelings. I'm not giving up, so we might see how possible working with DP/DR is.

Sorry for your traumatically bad high. I wish marijuana advocates would acknowledge this problem and stop blaming people's predispositions.


----------



## Luna_ (Dec 2, 2015)

Surfer Rosa said:


> It was the DP/DR that interfered with my work too. I developed a panic disorder due to life circumstances. My therapist is recommending going to work despite the feelings. I'm not giving up, so we might see how possible working with DP/DR is.
> 
> Sorry for your traumatically bad high. I wish marijuana advocates would acknowledge this problem and stop blaming people's predispositions.


Yeah. i don't think i ever would've gotten involved had i known that people had experienced the same thing!


----------



## Kassierae (Dec 4, 2015)

Wow... Theres so many out there like me. I was so scared and lost. I can relate so much to everything you said !


----------



## Luna_ (Dec 2, 2015)

Kassierae said:


> Wow... Theres so many out there like me. I was so scared and lost. I can relate so much to everything you said !


If you need anyone to talk to, we're all here for you.


----------

